# Husqvarna 125B leaf blower



## Cycledude (Nov 15, 2020)

Bought a brandnew leaf blower on Tuesday, actually it’s the first leaf blower I ever owned.
Well it didn’t run very well and would actually shut itself off at idle so Wednesday I took it back and told the dealer if it doesn’t run better i don’t want it, so they say maybe it just needs carburetor adjustment so they gave it to mechanic to adjust, a few minutes later he brings it out and said yes a simple adjustment was all it needed. So I take it back home, yes it is running better but at idle it still stumbles and stalls so Thursday I took it back again and this time he speeds up the idle, I tried it outside at the dealer it still stumbles at idle but it never actually shut itself off so I take it home again. The first time using it at home it stumbled at idle but never shut itself off, later in the afternoon it stumbled at idle and shut itself off so Friday morning i returned it to the store and told them I either want a different brandnew 125B that runs right or a refund. Well they said we don’t have anymore 125B’s in stock but will refund your money and you can buy another one when they come in. Other than not running properly I liked the blower just fine for my use.


----------



## furb (Nov 15, 2020)

I get probably ten of those a year from the dealer they junk due to carb issues. I’ve swapped a known good carb and new air filter from one to another. One will run perfect the next won’t hold a tune. They may have air leaks. If they won’t run right with a carb they go to auction. Most of the blowers look like new. I wouldn’t buy a new one or a Stihl bg50. Echo pb 250 and the Stihl blowers above the bg50 seem to last.


----------



## TnShooter (Nov 16, 2020)

I agree with @furb
I wouldn’t buy any Husky handheld blower except the 525.
It is an excellent blower.
Even with a slightly smaller engine, it makes more power and runs better.
It is how ever much more expensiv.

If you are looking for a budget blower the PB250 or Stihl BG56c are good choices.
I will warn you that the Stihl BG56c I have will carbon up the spark arrestor fairly quick.
You can either clean it or replace it. You’ll know when to clean it when it fails to rev and the exhaust is weak.

Hope this helps

BTW, I own all 3 of the blower mentioned above.
I use the Stihl the most, followed by the Echo, then the Husky
My father currently has the Husk, it’s a bit lighter and he likes it.
Again this is the 525 NOT the 125. I would not buy the 125.


----------



## michael j (Nov 17, 2020)

I bought a 125b a few years back for use at the girlfriends place. With light use after a couple years it seized. Looks like new though!
Now, my Stihl bg85 has been run hard and put away wet, literally! Still running good after 20 years, although it retired when I did.


----------



## Cycledude (Dec 16, 2020)

Well it snowed here Monday and the main reason I had bought the 125B was for blowing snow off a slab of concrete in front of my garage. So Monday morning I decide to go looking for another blower, stopped at the same Husqvarna-Stihl dealer where I had bought and returned the 125B about a month ago, not sure but I think they put the lousy running 125B that I had returned back on the shelf for sale it’s sitting there with about a half a tank of fuel.
So I start looking at the Stihl leaf blowers and decide to buy a Stihl BG86 , took it up to the checkout counter and they ask if I want the extended warranty , had to buy 1 gallon of Stihl premixed fuel to get the warranty extended to 2 years. Total cost $296.40 , the previous Husqvarna total was only $185.43
After I paid There was no gas in the tank so I ask are you sure it runs ? He says it might be a little hard to start the first time but you shouldn’t have much trouble, so I said you better put some gas in it and make sure it runs before I leave so at least he did that. 
I used it a couple times Monday and today and so far it seems to run great.


----------



## furb (Dec 17, 2020)

I picked up another 125B like an idiot but it was cheap enough to bounce around in my truck and get stolen. It’ll die out of nowhere but start right back up. Was traded in as running well. Add that to the count of these that suck. Looks brand new. I have a poulan pro that’s still the best don’t care if it gets stolen blower. I did have my husky 580bts out last night doing snow and never missed a beat.


----------



## michael j (Jan 16, 2021)

I've got one that looks like new...seized. I bought it for light duty at the girlfriend's house. Lasted about 3 years. My old bg85 has been run to hell and back...still goin'.


----------



## furb (Jan 16, 2021)

My wife’s uncle has the only one that works right I think. He should play the lottery.


----------



## shortfuze82 (Jan 17, 2021)

Cycledude said:


> Bought a brandnew leaf blower on Tuesday, actually it’s the first leaf blower I ever owned.
> Well it didn’t run very well and would actually shut itself off at idle so Wednesday I took it back and told the dealer if it doesn’t run better i don’t want it, so they say maybe it just needs carburetor adjustment so they gave it to mechanic to adjust, a few minutes later he brings it out and said yes a simple adjustment was all it needed. So I take it back home, yes it is running better but at idle it still stumbles and stalls so Thursday I took it back again and this time he speeds up the idle, I tried it outside at the dealer it still stumbles at idle but it never actually shut itself off so I take it home again. The first time using it at home it stumbled at idle but never shut itself off, later in the afternoon it stumbled at idle and shut itself off so Friday morning i returned it to the store and told them I either want a different brandnew 125B that runs right or a refund. Well they said we don’t have anymore 125B’s in stock but will refund your money and you can buy another one when they come in. Other than not running properly I liked the blower just fine for my use.


Sounds like ya better find a better dealer , most in my area won’t even sell that box store trash


----------



## Goinwheelin (Jan 17, 2021)

I have one and so far so good but I’ve only put 2 tanks thru it


----------



## shortfuze82 (Jan 17, 2021)

They were a good cheap blower but like the other gentleman mentioned one ran great the next never did. The fuel lines from the factory were these blowers Achilles heel. Once the line broke off in the tank it was all over. Dirt up in the carb an you can connect the rest of the dots. The last few I sold at the dealer I worked for I replaced the original fuel lines on right out of the box solely to save myself and the poor customer who the boss sold it to down the road because the boss only cared about his profit margins . Needless to say I got the ***** of that shop an it’s shenanigans an have since moved on to bigger an better things.


----------



## Justin Taylor (Jan 18, 2021)

Cycledude said:


> Well it snowed here Monday and the main reason I had bought the 125B was for blowing snow off a slab of concrete in front of my garage. So Monday morning I decide to go looking for another blower, stopped at the same Husqvarna-Stihl dealer where I had bought and returned the 125B about a month ago, not sure but I think they put the lousy running 125B that I had returned back on the shelf for sale it’s sitting there with about a half a tank of fuel.
> So I start looking at the Stihl leaf blowers and decide to buy a Stihl BG86 , took it up to the checkout counter and they ask if I want the extended warranty , had to buy 1 gallon of Stihl premixed fuel to get the warranty extended to 2 years. Total cost $296.40 , the previous Husqvarna total was only $185.43
> After I paid There was no gas in the tank so I ask are you sure it runs ? He says it might be a little hard to start the first time but you shouldn’t have much trouble, so I said you better put some gas in it and make sure it runs before I leave so at least he did that.
> I used it a couple times Monday and today and so far it seems to run great.


Stihl’s blowers are the best between handheld and backpack blowers


----------



## furb (Jan 18, 2021)

Justin Taylor said:


> Stihl’s blowers are the best between handheld and backpack blowers


The bg50 seems to be hit or miss. I have a few nice looking ones here with bad bearings. Everything above them seem to last until they are just worn out or straight gassed.


----------



## shortfuze82 (Jan 18, 2021)

Justin Taylor said:


> Stihl’s blowers are the best between handheld and backpack


Everything except the bg86 and br500/600 which all have some sort of bearing issue


----------



## Justin Taylor (Jan 19, 2021)

shortfuze82 said:


> Everything except the bg86 and br500/600 which all have some sort of bearing issue


Completely agree about 2-3 years ago but not anymore. I can do bearings in a br600 in 30min or less, I used to do it all the time but it’s been awhile since that’s happened


----------



## Justin Taylor (Jan 19, 2021)

furb said:


> The bg50 seems to be hit or miss. I have a few nice looking ones here with bad bearings. Everything above them seem to last until they are just worn out or straight gassed.


I’ll buy them if you want to sell and I do agree everything made it China from sthil is garbage.


----------



## furb (Jan 24, 2021)

What are you looking for? The one piece tubes might make shipping expensive.


----------



## Okie294life (Jan 26, 2021)

Cycledude said:


> Bought a brandnew leaf blower on Tuesday, actually it’s the first leaf blower I ever owned.
> Well it didn’t run very well and would actually shut itself off at idle so Wednesday I took it back and told the dealer if it doesn’t run better i don’t want it, so they say maybe it just needs carburetor adjustment so they gave it to mechanic to adjust, a few minutes later he brings it out and said yes a simple adjustment was all it needed. So I take it back home, yes it is running better but at idle it still stumbles and stalls so Thursday I took it back again and this time he speeds up the idle, I tried it outside at the dealer it still stumbles at idle but it never actually shut itself off so I take it home again. The first time using it at home it stumbled at idle but never shut itself off, later in the afternoon it stumbled at idle and shut itself off so Friday morning i returned it to the store and told them I either want a different brandnew 125B that runs right or a refund. Well they said we don’t have anymore 125B’s in stock but will refund your money and you can buy another one when they come in. Other than not running properly I liked the blower just fine for my use.


I’m going to vote for the echo pb-250 I’ve had one for about ten years, all I’ve ever had to do was replace the carb and put gas in it. A coworker of mine bought the husqvarna and the carb on his is already gunmed up.


----------



## r black (Jan 26, 2021)

have a husqvarna 125b blower for over 3 years not the best blower out there for sure but it runs great .............no issues for 3+ years...btw it was a return item at Lowe's that ( didn't run well ) fresh fuel and go.....


----------

